# How to soften edges in CS2?



## crystal_lynn

I am just learning CS2...What I need to learn is how to soften the edge between to pieces and even people when I put a new background.

For instance in this picture I had to cut out part of the background to keep the shading at each edge, but if you look close you can see the line.

A good web site with tutorials would be great if you know one.  I have checked out quite a few and they all seem to cover the same few basic techniques.

Thanks


----------



## crystal_lynn

Also, how do I fix his hand that is blown out? Do I just desaturate that area?


----------



## dkf10425

What did you have the feather set to? Use your selection tool with a feather set to 1 and make selection. Then double click the background layer to convert to a normal layer. Click on add layer mask. Your image should be masked. Then go to filter-blur-gaussian blur. Increase the pixel radius until you get to the amount of softening you desire.
For the blown out hands create a new layer. Then pick a soft round brush and move the brush over an area of his hand that you would like the blown out area to match. Hold down the ALT button and click. Then with the opacity set to around 20 and the mode as normal paint over the blown out area.


----------



## crystal_lynn

I didn't have the feather set to anything. I used a chromakey background so all I did was use the magic eraser to eliminate the background.

Thanks for the instructions I will give it a try.


----------



## Scurra

Also not that if you try and set the feather value in the top toolbar after you have selected the item you wish to soften it won't apply it. You have to push Ctrl + Alt + D and that will bring up a dialogue box so that you can set it after selection.


----------

